# neo pusspuss



## neopusspuss (Aug 22, 2003)

hope this works!
not the best picture but I can never seem to get a webcam in good light or a photo with a scanner! bring on the digicam!










she is about 5 months in this pic


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Cuuuute!!


----------



## neopusspuss (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

she is adorable!!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Very cute!


----------



## neopusspuss (Aug 22, 2003)

haha she isn't always that cute though, yesturday we took her to the vet and she got her claws trimmed, man! what a protest she put up!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, well, she's still a little dollbaby!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

She is still very precious.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I love her markings.


----------



## lady_chocolate (Aug 21, 2003)

Ligthing is good.. gives a romantic mood on teh pic and VERY CUTE cat too.....


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah, very pretty kitty! I just love those tiger cats!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

kriskd, It's the same as the avatar, a cute little tiger!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

So cute! Take lots of pics, later they will definitely not be that little bundle!


----------

